# Monroe Spike hunters hunting cows



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

I was able to take a ride to southern Utah this weekend to visit family. I thought I would go for a ride on the Monroe. As I was watching some cow elk I had two different groups ask me if I was going to go after them. I told them no I am not a poacher. They told me it was either sex for the elk up here . Come on read the rules. They still did not believe me. You can not hunt cow elk on the Monroe with your spike tag!!!!!!! 

Drifter


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

You're right Drifter..only Spike bulls may be taken on Monroe, Book Cliffs, Paunsaugunt, and Plateau Boulder...It's a simpe mistake, but it'll cost you alot...Thanks Drifter for setting us straight..


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This is what happens when idiots think they know it all. I didn't see anyone hunting cows on Monroe this weekend but obviously there were some that didn't know what they were doing. DWR should have never opened up Monroe to spike hunting.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

drifter said:


> Come on read the rules. They still did not believe me. You can not hunt cow elk on the Monroe with your spike tag!!!!!!!
> 
> Drifter


I know that these hunters should have known the rules and agree that they are idiots for not knowing them. But, an Archery tag is not a spike or anybull tag, it is an archery tag, it only gains the spike only status based on the area your hunting. There are areas that taking a cow or anybull with your Bow is perfectly legal.

Not trying to jump all over you or anything, but using incorrect terms and phrases are part of what feeds into these misunderstanding by the lesser eduacted hunters.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately the DWR changes so many rules every year that a majority of people do not keep up with it. There are people that have hunted certain areas for a long time and miss these types of changes because they feel they know everything about that area. I know a lot of people that were blindsided by the pick your region archery this year when they went to put in for a tag. I would say over 50% of the hunters out there look at a proc. every year, it is sad, but true.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I know of a lot of people that are ignoring the "stay in your area" blindside rule. I'm certainly not going to chance that, though.


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Truemule 

What part of you can not hunt cow elk with your spike tag on the Monroe is confusing?? I don't see anyhting at all. I know there are other areas where you can hunt during the archery hunt, this is one you can not hunt cow elk during the archery hunt.

Sorry I dont see anything confusing

Drifter


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> I know of a lot of people that are ignoring the "stay in your area" blindside rule. I'm certainly not going to chance that, though.


I agree, I don't like it, but I am going to follow the rules.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> This is what happens when idiots think they know it all. I didn't see anyone hunting cows on Monroe this weekend but obviously there were some that didn't know what they were doing.* DWR should have never opened up Monroe to spike hunting.*


Or any other LE region. Get a once in a lifetime tag and get to deal with big camps all over the mountain. :evil:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

drifter said:


> Truemule
> 
> What part of you can not hunt cow elk with your spike tag on the Monroe is confusing?? I don't see anyhting at all. I know there are other areas where you can hunt during the archery hunt, this is one you can not hunt cow elk during the archery hunt.
> 
> ...


I never said I was confused. I said " An Archery Tag is Not a Designated SPIKE Tag". I did infer that using terms that were only partially true feed into the already confusing regualtions. Again; the only thing keeping the hunters you ran into from harvesting a cow are the regualtions for that specific area. Not the tag itself. You referred to the tag as a Spike tag, when in reality it is not. If everyone were to refer to it as a "Spike tag" just because that is the only bull it can be used on in LE or spike only area then it creates a false thought that these tags are for spikes only and for spike only areas. An archery tag is a STATEWIDE tag, any unit, anybull, spike or cow as long as you are hunting within the regulations of the area you are in.

Now if the hunters you ran into had a true spike only tag and were scouting for the upcoming rifle seasons then I apologize. But, you posted it in the archery section, and you said they made the reference to harvesting either sex. Which led me to believe that it was indeed a statewide archery tag. In wihich case see above.

Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Never talked to anyone who said they were hunting cows. But most the hunters I saw were just riding around road hunting.

Nor-tah, you are correct I could not believe all the big camps up there. What really made me mad was the trailers that were parked up there during the past week and left and nobody was in them the whole weekend. Sucks when you can't find a place to camp after you get down there. I guess maybe they were going to hunt mid-week.

LE Achery hunters have to know that they are competing with the spike and deer hunter on any LE until the last week when they put in. If my buddy hadn't drawn a tag I would never consider hunting down there. Oh well we did see some nice bulls :mrgreen: Just hope we can find a place to camp next time we go down.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

wonder were the divisions head was at when they decided to allow spike hunting period on the limited entry units. the local folks that have drawn a permit for trophy class bulls are fit to be tied at this screwed up situation. like one young lady told me here dad had been drewling over a couple of bulls in the back part of ophir and he new that there would be competion from the archery deer hunters but he was not prepared at all for the way folks 
hit the section he was in looking for archery elk in short the herds got scattered really good and no elk at least to my knowledge have been taken out except a couple of cows. one can only hope that the division will see the error to there way s and rethink this whole deal for next year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> only hope that the division will see the error to there way s and rethink this whole deal for next year.


Are you kidding, I'm sure the UDWR made a killing off of Archery elk tags this year after opening the LE units, and will sell out all there spike tags as well, thats no joke either every deer hunter I talked only had to say, "I have a deer and a spike" or just a spike. But yes hopefully for next year they look past the money and realize this crowds too many people into certain areas and too much hunting going on in one place. A mountain range like Monroe having all these going at once: spike elk (unlimited tags), LE bull elk, buck deer too many people and too much chasing of game. People wait around 10+ years to draw a big bull for Monroe and with both buck deer and spike elk hunts going its gets a lot harder for those who have big bull tags to get a big bull. The last few days (I have a spike tag) I've seen around 8 spikes but there is no chance of having a prayer of getting closer than 100-200 yards to them, I have been able to get up on a few 4 or 5 point bulls and some cows but from what I've seen on Monroe, its a lot of chasing to no avail because its hard to find spikes sometimes let alone get close enough for a shot. UDWR makes some dumb and obvious mistakes. CLOSE THE SPIKE HUNTS ON THE LE UNITS UTAH DIVISION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wanted to offer a another perspective. Monroe's archery elk hunt has evolved dramatically over the last 10yrs. In hind sight I would rather been able to start my LE hunt on the same day as the deer opener. Giving me an oppertunity to hunt fresher game with the deer hunters. (IMO deer hunters molest elk as much as elk hunters.) Also giving me an oppertunity to hunt bulls in bachlor herds and possibly even in velvet. Since I have found that as much as Monroe elk have been hunted and practiced on. A 14yr old cow (little lone 6 of them). Will bust you every time when trying to shoot their bull.

The Monroe LE archery hunt is one tuff hunt. This being my 4th consec yr hunting elk and decades hunting deer. 1 harvest in 4 yrs pretty poor odds if you ask me for having to wait 15yrs to hunt them. Having said that I figure Monroe is a place one can get lucky at as well as anywhere.


----------

